# Eigenen Footer definieren



## Foermchen82 (15. April 2008)

hallo zusammen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Beim Durcken einer HTML-Seite einen Selbstdefinierten Footer zu drucken? Ich meine Damit nicht die Einstellmöglichkeit des IE.
Ich will einfach auf jeder Seite eine Footer haben, den ich in der WebSeite selber definiere(sowas wie Kontaktdaten oder so)

Vielen Dank im voraus!!


----------



## mattit-jah (15. April 2008)

Ja, die Möglichkeit gibt es. Leider fällt mir nicht mehr genau ein, wie ich das damals gemacht habe. Aber ich denke da war JavaScript im Spiel. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ich melde mich später wieder, ich schau mal nach.

// Edit

Kurz mal gegooglet und das hier gefunden [1]. Vieleicht hilft es dir weiter

[1] http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2005/12/t120275/

// Edit die Zweite

Google einfach mal nach "HTML + Druckversion", da kommt ne ganze Menge dazu.


----------



## shutdown (15. April 2008)

Der Trick ist, ein CSS-Stylesheet nur für die Druckausgabe zu erzeugen.
So kannst du deine gesamte Druckansicht selbst gestalten - nicht nur einen Footer.


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2008)

Erst mit CSS3 und dem Modul „Generated Content for Paged Media“ ist dein Vorhaben möglich, auf jeder ausgedruckten Seite eine Fußnote auszugeben. Doch bis CSS3 eine Empfehlung wird und die Browser diese unterstützen …

Alternativ könntest du Prince XML verwenden, um aus den HTML-Dokumenten PDFs zu generieren, da Prince XML bereits wesentliche Bestandteile aus CSS3 unterstützt (darunter auch den Fußnotenbereich).


----------



## Foermchen82 (15. April 2008)

Naja das mit CSS3 ist ja so ne sache mit der verfügbarkeit.

Ich versuchs jetzt anders.
Ich baue ein Div ein, was mir nur bei drucken angezeigt werden soll. Das wird dann zwar nicht auf jeder seite angezeigt, aber besser als nichts. 
Das prblem ist jetzt nur, dass das div in der druckansicht nicht nach unten orientiert wird, warum Es hängt immer am fuß des letzten Controlls, obwohl ich bottom:0 und vertical-align: bottom gesetzt habe. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## shutdown (15. April 2008)

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal:

```
.footer {
position: absolute;
bottom: 0px;
}
```

Löst's das?


----------



## Foermchen82 (15. April 2008)

nicht wirklich. in meine CSS-Klasse hatte ich diese Properties auch schon eingetragen, und nichts ist passiert!

das mit dem

.footer {
position: absolute;
bottom: 0px;
}

geht ja schon fast, jedoch nicht für mehrere seiten


----------



## mattit-jah (15. April 2008)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> geht ja schon fast, jedoch nicht für mehrere seiten



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Maik (16. April 2008)

Hi,


mattit-jah hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du das?


vermutlich, dass der Footer beim Ausdruck eines Dokuments, das sich über mehrere (DIN-A4)Seiten erstreckt, nur einmal erscheint.


----------



## Foermchen82 (16. April 2008)

genau das meinte ich


----------

